# Cyberpower bu1000e vs ut1000. + Warranty question.



## Shivam Pancholi (Jul 18, 2017)

Title. 
I'm looking for a new UPS with min 1kva capacity. 

I wanted to go with APC but reviews are really bad for 1.1kva model at 5.5k.

Other questions are, how does cyberpower warranty works in India and with whom we can claim?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2017)

Shivam Pancholi said:


> Title.
> I'm looking for a new UPS with min 1kva capacity.
> I wanted to go with APC but reviews are really bad for 1.1kva model at 5.5k.
> Other questions are, how does cyber power warranty work in India and with whom we can claim?


Some of the best UPSs for the Desktop market is made by 2 firms: APC & CyberPower.
You can go with either of them.
APC 1.1Kva (BX-11o0C-IN) -5100.
CyberPower Bu1000-IN -4000.
Call the Customer Care of each brand and ask for a reseller nearest to your place or in your city. They also tell about the price excluding the tax.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Some of the best UPSs for the Desktop market are made by 2 firms: APC & CyberPower.
> You can go with either of them.
> APC 1.1Kva (BX-1100C-IN) -5100.
> CyberPower Bu1000-IN -4000.
> Call the Customer Care of each brand and ask for a reseller nearest to your place or in your city. They also tell about the price excluding the tax.


Do you have the customer support email addresses of them both?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Do you have the customer support email addresses of them both?


CyberPower: +91 22 28566100
Sales Contact : in.sales@cyberpower.com
Service Contact : in.service@cyberpower.com

APC: 1800 419 4272 , 1800 103 0011 & 1800 425 4272** 
**_Valid till Oct 2017_ 
Email us : customercare.IN@schneider-electric.com


----------

